# This is getting stupid!! (Protank 3)



## CraftyZA (19/10/13)

The protank 2 is not even in full circulation yet, and the come out with number 3.
Ok, so i get that they want to offer duel coil, but there is no need to bring out a whole new model for it. I've done duel coil in the normal coil casing. Plenty space inside! They should just bring out a different coil then.
Kanger getting greedy perhaps, or desperate?
http://www.szkanger.com/product_d1.asp?idd=96&ids=6&SortID=30&id=30&ord=100

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/10/13)

That is madness. Hopefully in this revision they remove the flavor wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (19/10/13)

so it's only a matter of time untill we get the kanger rebuildable dual bottom coil top refillable leak proof no burning taste mini clearomizer for sale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/10/13)

True dat denizenx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (19/10/13)

Ugh and they just released replacement glass for the protank 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (19/10/13)

Maybe those dual coil heads will fit on the protank 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (19/10/13)

Derick said:


> Ugh and they just released replacement glass for the protank 2


Exactly. This is one way to kill a brand. Show how stable you are by doing a new design every 6 months.
I suspect the only change is to match the look of the pt2 mini's driptip. Well that, and the duel oil thing. I do believe the coils will be compatible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/10/13)

I am pretty sure the coils will be interchangeable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (19/10/13)

Coil looks a bit bigger so don't think so

Reactions: Like 1


----------

